

Why Small-Business Lending Is Not Recovering - akg_67
http://hbswk.hbs.edu/item/7595.html

======
anigbrowl
Good article, but please remove the question mark from the title?

~~~
akg_67
I removed the question mark as you suggested. But, why?

~~~
anigbrowl
Because it's not part of the original headline, and rather changes the sense
of the title.

